# Know somewhere to overnight near Moffat - Carlisle



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

At the end of June I'll have to do a quick sprint from the Outer Hebrides to Norwich. 

Night 1: ferry carpark at Tarbert ( island of Harris)
Night 2: Bunree Caravan Club site
Night 3: Anyone tried the Greenfrog site near Moffat
Night 4: Brownhills Newark
Night 5. Norwich C&CC site

Any better suggestions? 

TYIA>


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There is a Caravan Club CL in Moffat, we have stayed twice.


Its a nice little site with shower room/toilet although it is not cheap, I think about £12.


Good walking from the site down a single track road.


Paul.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks coppo, I would happily have stayed there. Sadly they are demanding a minimum 3 night stay. But its quite a big site `(100+) , maybe they'll accept a onenighter at the last minute? Anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooops think I'm talking about the full site, not a CL. Will look a little closer. Thanks again.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

M74 Motorway Services W03 41' 41. N55 30' 28

Wellcome Break/Days Inn Abington. Approx £12 overnight

We've used this several times when in a dash for Dover. It's a really simple drive in, park, eat, sleep, fuel up, drive on.
It's cctv safe parking, very easy off and onto the motorway, there's provision to walk dogs and we manage to find a quiet spot to park.
There are the usual - newsagents, coffee shops, fast food outlets and so wifi. 
There are functional toilets and shower facilities. 
Hope this helps. Travel safely.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Would that be Howslack Farm? It was in reading a review of this site that the reviewer recommended Green Frog which was a third of the price, plus extra for leccy if required, but no facs. At £15.50 with only one toilet in shabby condition, I also thought this was a bit of a rip-off.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Plenty of places in the Britstops book although they have made a mess of the numbering of the Scotland stops this year. Not difficult to sort out but you have to manually change the numbers of about 40 stops in the book. ( it totally confused me when I did a quick tour of Scotland three weeks ago).


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wilmannie said:


> M74 Motorway Services W03 41' 41. N55 30' 28
> 
> Wellcome Break/Days Inn Abington. Approx £12 overnight
> 
> ...


That's a wee bit off track, but thanks for the tip-off. I'll remember it for future reference.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> That's a wee bit off track, but thanks for the tip-off. I'll remember it for future reference.


If you're going by Moffat and Carlisle but not by Abington, what road are you on?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Moffat*

Can recommend the Green Frog, Hammerlands, Moffat.
We are regular users on our way both North and South.
It's only £4.50 or under a tenner if you want a hook-up.
Just go into restaurant and pay. 
If you fancy a bacon or egg roll and coffee in the morning,
it's only £2.50.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wilmannie said:


> If you're going by Moffat and Carlisle but not by Abington, what road are you on?


Ooops.:surprise::surprise::surprise: imistaak as they say in Zulu. I think I typed Abingdon. All these confusing names! Tarbert here, Tarbert there. Gotta concentrate if I am to get back to Norwich in time. Thank you again, Annie (?).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Ooops.:surprise::surprise::surprise: imistaak as they say in Zulu. I think I typed Abingdon. All these confusing names! Tarbert here, Tarbert there. Gotta concentrate if I am to get back to Norwich in time. Thank you again, Annie (?).


You have a PM Viv.


----------

